# Wood Carving Gouges



## UAHiker (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm fairly new to carving. I have a deepwoods venture spoon knife on order and a Ramelson #5 gouge. I want to carve spoons, kuska, bowls, scoops ect… so what I'm wondering is what other gouges are most used to carve those items. I'm thinking of using the gouges for roughing out work and then the spoon knife for the finishing work. thoughts? advice? I was also thinking of getting an adze from this guy in bulgaria for $36 to try for bowls…..

On a similar note, I also started doing wood spirits would i need a v gouge be helpful? i've just used my knife so far and it turned out ok….

thanks!


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

The outside of the bowls should be easier to do with a straight carving knife. The #5 should be good for inside.

For a wood spirit, I'd suggest a v tool as well as a small #9, such as a #9-6mm for smaller wood spirits up to a #9-12mm for larger, whichever size of wood spirit you prefer - or a #11 in the same sizes. This is primarily for carving the eye areas. While not absolutely necessary, a fine pointed and thin detail knife is very useful in carving the eyes, also.


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

Claude is correct. The spoon knife (hook knife) you are getting is used for the inside of spoons and bowls. You will probably need a straight knife for shaping the outsides. The #5 you mention defines the sweep or curve of the blade, meaning it is slightly curved. But you can buy a #5 in different widths, and 1/2" wide one might be of more use than a smaller one. Use what you have for a bit and decide if you need one a little wider or a little more curved, before just rushing out and buying tools. You also need to plan on how you will strop them or re-sharpen as necessary. They will need it soon, depending on the types of wood you are carving!


----------

